# Otro comprobador de cables de red



## Traviato (Dic 10, 2007)

Hola.

Os dejo la información de un comprobador de cables de red que realicé hace años.

Se compone de una caja de 55x90x25 mm que contiene la pila y el pequeño circuito montado en una tarjeta de las de agujeritos. 
Tiene los 4 diodos led indicadores de par y el led de error de par y un interruptor. En esta caja se conecta un extremo del cable a comprobar.
La caja pequeña es la que pones en el otro extremo del cable. En realidad es un prolongador de cable de red de categoría 5 al que le quité un conector -usado en la caja principal- y le monté los diodos que indican si el cable es cruzado o paralelo y la conexión a 10/100 o a 100.
Referente al esquema, podréis ver que es sencillísimo y si se quiere, se  puede eliminar los componentes del led de error ya que este se enciende por el hecho de que uno de los otros se apaga, de manera que no es imprescindible.
Serían los siguientes componentes: CD14072, transistor, led "error", R5 y R6.
Si quieres utilizar este circuito, el transistor es uno cualquiera de aplicación universal  NPN tipo BC 237 etc.

Espero que le sea útil a alguien.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## ciri (Dic 20, 2007)

Muy buenos se ven de verdad..


----------



## sony (Dic 21, 2007)

gracias por el aporte


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 22, 2007)

Excelente aporte, sobre todo para aquellas personas que le encanta la red y sus derivados


----------



## deniel144 (Abr 6, 2008)

hola tengo una duda con el circuito de este tester la bateria el polo positovo ba hacia el lado del interruptor o no es  gracias


----------



## Traviato (Abr 8, 2008)

Efectivamente, el positivo está conectado al interruptor.


----------



## deniel144 (Abr 10, 2008)

muchas gracias


----------



## dandi (Sep 4, 2009)

justo lo que buscaba, se agradece profesor.


----------



## ricchy1234 (Sep 21, 2009)

hola muchas gracias estaba buscando uno de estos un par de cossas
la puerta OR que as dibujado es de 4 entradas y 1 salida entonces en la realidad eso se puede hacer con 2 o con 3 OR si usas 3 la salida te da 9v con que uno de los cables este cortado segun el livewire y si usas solo 2 si un cable esta cortado te da 4.5v y si estan 2 te da 9v importa que se use 2 en vez de 3?
y otra preguntaque voy a buscar en wikipedia o algo pero lo pregunto aqui tambien es lo de 100 y 10/100 para que es?
gracias


----------



## ricchy1234 (Sep 22, 2009)

por cierto si quieres quitar el led de error tambien puedes quitaar la puerta OR y te ahorras un oco mas jej gracias


----------



## mariuxi90 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hola querido amigo, no se mucho de electronica, mi fuerte son mas las redes y la informática, mi duda es: si se puede reemplazar al integrado por el HEF4072BP 52510 PP Unn0214, ya que en en lugar dond lo compre me dijeron que si, pero arme todo el circuito y no me funciona, por favor me podrias ayudar o escribeme POR FAVOR, MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## Electronec (May 22, 2010)

Buscando tester y comprobadores de cables UTP en esta sección, he encontrado circuitos muy interesantes y por ello quiero aportar otro mas de la misma índole pero con la mejora de ser un tester digital que permite un verificado cómodo y sencillo.
Cómodo por contar con el integrado CMOS 4017 que de forma correlativa, va rastreando todos y cada uno de los ocho hilos de los citados cables.
Se ha tenido en cuenta el verificado del apantallado de los cables FTP, STP para asegurar a cien por cien el buen conexinado de los mismos.
Destacar que el equipo remoto crea un común atraves de los diodos para que este dispositivo pueda testear cables dañados con un solo par habilitado sea cual fuere.

Les dejo el esquema y unas fotos del armado final.

Saludos.


----------



## Traviato (May 22, 2010)

Hola.

Muy interesante y muy bien resuelto el retorno de las señales y cierre del circuito, se nota que le has dado al coco.

Saludos.


----------



## Electronec (May 22, 2010)

Muchas gracias Traviato por tus comentarios.

Tu circuito en el post #1 es muy interesante y por ello te pregunto una duda que me surge.
No termino de entender como detecta si la velocidad de transmisión es de 10 o de 100.
Me gustaria fusionar tu circuito con el mio para consegir un comprobador aun mas eficiente.

Saludos.


----------



## Traviato (May 22, 2010)

Eso es un tema que he aclarado por privado a quien me lo ha preguntado y que debí hacerlo para todos, pero lo fui dejando y ya se sabe.

Cuando empecé a pelearme con las redes y decidí fabricarme el comprobador, busqué toda la información posible y una de las cosas que encontré fue esa: que se podía construir un cable dedicado a 10 o a 100 según invirtieras o no el par marrón. La verdad es que nunca he visto eso en la realidad y posiblemente fuera mentira ya que nunca he vuelto a leer nada al respecto. No sé si algún historico de estos temas -por no llamarle antiguo- sabe algo de esta posibilidad. De manera que esos diodos, no valen para nada, se pueden quitar y poner un puente en su lugar.

Saludos.


----------



## Electronec (May 23, 2010)

Traviato dijo:


> La verdad es que nunca he visto eso en la realidad y posiblemente fuera mentira ya que nunca he vuelto a leer nada al respecto



Y tanto que no lo has visto;
Invertir el par marron no sirve de nada ya sabes......Muchas gracias por la aclaración,
de todos modos me documentarè para intentar diseñar esta parte.

Muchas gracias Traviato.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## elprofetellez (Abr 2, 2012)

Buena noche, mientras armaba algunos cables de red, pensaba en realizar su comprobación; sin embargo, no he tenido tiempo de adquirir un Tester de cables de Red profesional, y como no me gusta esperar, decidí armarme uno rápidamente; asi pues, saqué de mi caja de componentes algunas cosillas que podria utilizar, y después de 30 minutos, el resultado es el de las fotos que anexo.

Por supuesto, este probador NO puede caracterizar la categoria de un enlace, esa no es su finalidad, es solo un simple probador de continuidad, el cual funciona lo mismo con cables de Norma A que de Norma B.

Al conectar el cable de red y oprimir el botón de prueba, se inicia un astable de 1 Hz a través de un contador de décadas, si la continuidad es correcta, encenderán los Led uno a uno de izquierda a derecha, de no tener continuidad o mal realizada la conexión, los Led no encenderán en orden.

Espero les agrade.

Saludos!

Anexo el esquema del probador de continuidad.


----------



## moskillo (Jul 11, 2016)

Electronec dijo:


> Buscando tester y comprobadores de cables UTP en esta sección, he encontrado circuitos muy interesantes y por ello quiero aportar otro mas de la misma índole pero con la mejora de ser un tester digital que permite un verificado cómodo y sencillo.
> Cómodo por contar con el integrado CMOS 4017 que de forma correlativa, va rastreando todos y cada uno de los ocho hilos de los citados cables.
> Se ha tenido en cuenta el verificado del apantallado de los cables FTP, STP para asegurar a cien por cien el buen conexinado de los mismos.
> Destacar que el equipo remoto crea un común atraves de los diodos para que este dispositivo pueda testear cables dañados con un solo par habilitado sea cual fuere.
> ...



perdon por revivir el post. estoy por armar el probador que propuso electronec, pero antes de hacerlo quise phacer una prueba en el protoboard, y como me lo imaginaba no funciono, o sea el remoto solo recibe la tension positiva y el led se enciende por diferencia de potencial que se genera en el 1n4148?  es asi? si es asi la prueba que hice tendria que haber funiconado y no lo hizo, hay algo que se me escapo, nose si estoy entendiendo mal, pero nunca comprendi bien este tema de tierra logica y demas.. adjunto la prueba que hice


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 11, 2016)

Estas olvidando GND que se realiza a través del blindaje del cable UTP.

Suponiendo que no se conecte el blindaje, los LED se derivan a tierra a través de las múltiples conexiones inactivas de la ficha, ya que una sola conexión se encuentra activa y a (+) y todas las demás a (-)


----------

